# When did you start to read educational books?



## FreakinHedgehog (Mar 25, 2019)

Hah, I realized that I want to become a game designer. So I started to read a lot of literature about game developing.


----------



## CecilFitzgerald (May 6, 2020)

I like reading books from school age.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't attend much of school cosistently until more than half of my second grade- so I was stuck in ESL class learning basic English, reading, and writing- as soon as I learned to read- I really _loved_ children's book versions of adult biographies. Harriet Tubman and Helen Kellar were my two favorites. Ever since then, I got confused as I learned to read and write simultaneously in two languages, which made my skills in both mediocre.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

As early as I could read really. I had a whole bunch of encyclopedias, educational and reference books on a number of subjects. I wonder how nerdy it is that I'd read the dictionary for fun as a kid.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I loved reading about everything that was non-fiction, ever since I first started reading chapter books in Grade 1.
It was so bad, that I begged my parents to turn on the weather channel, so I could read the tidbits of information on the side.

At first, it was mainly about storms and weather. We had severe storms where I used to live, so I wanted to understand them more.
I then turned my view to history. I especially loved learning about the various strategies/tactics people used in the past, namely in warfare.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I used to read ever since I could read. Now, I think my attention span might have actually gotten shorter. D: I'm trying to get back into reading. Ever since leaving high school, I've replaced my need for learning from books into watching videos on youtube, Wikipedia, and following up on subjects I get when lurking in the ENFP and NT forums, particularly if they are any bit science-y or about some statistics.


----------



## cosmoetic (Mar 24, 2020)

I was 16. Some authors of nonfiction are better writers than others. Some are incredibly dry, and others are able to portray history in a way that you can perceive on a personal level. Maybe you are choosing the wrong books?


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

I was about 8 (in 3rd grade) when I discovered the Rand McNally World Atlas, which had lots of historical geography that I found fascinating. Our family also had some interesting "bathroom reading," like my mom's astrology books and Cosmopolitan collection. Not exactly highly intellectual, but I learned quite a bit.


----------

